# Ski in/ski out which Marriott?



## gands.frost (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi there

I'd appreciate any advice on the best Marriott ski resort for us (with 3 children aged 6, 8 and 10).  We've really enjoyed the convenience of ski-in/ski-out accommodations in France and think it has made the holiday, not having to lug them and all the equipment around.  We're now ready for the USA and I wondered which Marriott resorts are really ski-in/ski-out? 

Many thanks

India


----------



## avier (Jul 26, 2009)

*Marriott Slopeside Park City*

The Marriott slopeside in Park City, Utah is a fantastic ski-in, ski-out.  The Payday six-pack lift literally goes right over the pool and hot tub area.  Anyone selling a winter week cheap????


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Both Marriott resorts in Park City, Utah (Mountainside and Summit Watch) are true ski-in, ski-out.  That said, the base of the Park City ski area is at Mountainside.  Summit Watch has an access chair that works great, but if your younger kids will be in ski school, Mountainside will work better.

BTW, IMO Utah has the best snow in North America.  I live 3 hours from the Lake Tahoe resorts, but ski almost exclusively in Utah.


----------



## Superchief (Jul 26, 2009)

The Marriott Mountainside resort is a great MVC timeshare location for skiing, and has 2 bedroom units with lockouts. Park City is about a 40 minute drive from Salt Lake City, Utah airport (an international airport). We also enjoy this location for summer vacations.


----------



## jlp879 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd have to agree that Marriott Mountainside in Park City has the best ski in/ski out setup.  It is right at the main base of Park City ski resort.

Especially if your children are beginner skiers, you would want to be there, as that is where ski school is.

We own at Marriott Summit Watch and do not need any of the services offered at the base.  We are able to jump on the Town Lift and get right up the hill away from the crowds.  We also love the in-town location.  However, there are no green runs to the bottom of the Town Lift, so it's better suited for intermediate skiers.

The other Marriott that looks like a true ski in/ski out is the Mountain Valley Lodge in Breckenridge.  We have stayed at all the Marriott ski locations except that one. The Lake Tahoe location is also nice, except that you are dependent on the gondola.  You can only ski out if there is a lot of snow and you are an advanced skier.  The gondola can be time consuming if you want to go up and back for lunch.  

But from our experience, we use the timeshare as a base.  We never ski at the same hill for the entire week, so we use our rental car to try out other hills close by.  That's why we love Park City so much.  There are other hills really close by, and a free shuttle runs between three of them.


----------



## Cobra1950 (Jul 26, 2009)

We own two weeks at Summittwatch and is an outstanding location for ski-in and out if at least intermediate level (you can ride the Town Lift down if novice), probably best in the West given the location on Main Street near places to eat and entertainment. 
     If in ski school or taking lessons Mountainside is great.  Both are winners, it is a shame Marriott is no longer building ski timeshares/lockoffs.  We are looking for New Year's week but looks like it will be the resale Market for us.  Marriott seems only to be interested in the Orlando market anymore.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 27, 2009)

Timberlodge and Grand Residence in Lake Tahoe are not true ski-in ski-out (although I have seen people ski-in under the gondola!!), but you can step outside the entrance and step onto the gondola and then off directly to the snow...


----------



## gands.frost (Jul 28, 2009)

*Thank you but what about ski in/out at Mountain Valley Lodge in Breckenridge*

Thanks for all of your replies.  Good point about ski-school.  It looks that Mountainside would be good for us until out of ski-school and then Summit Watch.  Is Mountainside within walking distance of restaurants?

Does anyone know if Mountain Valley Lodge in Breckenridge is ski-in/ski-out and proximity to ski school?

Thank you.

India


----------



## ldanna (Jul 28, 2009)

What are the chances to get an exchange for Christmas, New Year or week 1, 2010/2011 for one of the Marriotts in Park City or Vail, 2br of course? I have a Barony Beach week 15 - 2010 reserved (it has TDI 145 according to II). My week should be a good trader, but do those weeks come sometimes or nobody deposit such a week? Just wondering ...


----------



## JMSH (Jul 28, 2009)

India said:


> Thanks for all of your replies.  Good point about ski-school.  It looks that Mountainside would be good for us until out of ski-school and then Summit Watch.  Is Mountainside within walking distance of restaurants?
> 
> Does anyone know if Mountain Valley Lodge in Breckenridge is ski-in/ski-out and proximity to ski school?
> 
> ...



Yes Breckenridge is a ski in/ ski out location. Great little town is Breckenroidge.


----------



## jlp879 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Mountainside vs. Summit Watch*



India said:


> Thanks for all of your replies.  Good point about ski-school.  It looks that Mountainside would be good for us until out of ski-school and then Summit Watch.  Is Mountainside within walking distance of restaurants?  India



That is the problem in Park City, Utah.  Summit Watch is in walking distance of all the fantastic restaurants of downtown while Mountainside remains isolated in terms of night life.  As Summit Watch owners, I honestly don't know where all those MOU owners eat at night.  In?  Or out on the bus line or taxi route?  

There is terrific public transport in Park City; but as parents of 3 youngsters, for us, its often easier to eat in.  For us, with 3 small kids, it really makes no difference to where we stay.  Both resorts are within one mile of each other.  My hubby and I typically enjoy only one night out alone in our ski week.  So for a small taxi fare, you really could be anywhere in the Park City area.  I would think that as a family, you would have a great ski vacation at either Deer Valley resort, the Canyons resort or in central Park City.  The transportation system runs between all three ski resorts, and all are great experiences.  Park City is a small enough area that you are able to experience a bit of each within one week.  

Walking distance is relative.  In winter, I would not want to be at MOU and wanting to eat near MSW.  The weather can be cold, but there is a shuttle bus between the resorts to help with the distance.  However, in other seasons, the walk would be described as pleasant or "refreshing".  

But really, nowhere else in ski country do you have this choice.  In Vail, you are hopping the shuttle bus to the 2 mile circuit to Vail Village.  In Breckenridrge you are walking to downtown.  In Tahoe, your only choice is at Heavenly Village, with its limited restaurant selection.  Still, I think you cannot go wrong with any ski season Marriotts.  They will meet your needs in may different ways.  You will be happy no matter what you get.


----------



## jlp879 (Jul 31, 2009)

ldanna said:


> What are the chances to get an exchange for Christmas, New Year or week 1, 2010/2011 for one of the Marriotts in Park City or Vail, 2br of course? I have a Barony Beach week 15 - 2010 reserved (it has TDI 145 according to II). MIty week should be a good trader, but do those weeks come sometimes or nobody deposit such a week? Just wondering ...



We have only secured these terrific ski weeks in Flexchange.  It is nervewracking to say the least.  We have a lowly bronze Summit Watch.


----------



## hipslo (Jul 31, 2009)

jlp879 said:


> That is the problem in Park City, Utah.  Summit Watch is in walking distance of all the fantastic restaurants of downtown while Mountainside remains isolated in terms of night life.  As Summit Watch owners, I honestly don't know where all those MOU owners eat at night.  In?  Or out on the bus line or taxi route?



We have three young children and  own at MS.  For dinner, there are 3 or 4 good restaurants in the base village, and also a couple of bars.  We typically eat in those once or twice during the week.  The other nights we either take a 3 or 4 minute cab ride for a few dollars to main street, or the slightly longer free bus ride to main street.  I agree that Summit Watch is the (slightly) more convenient location for everything other than skiing.  But for skiing, especially with young kids, or anyone taking morning lessons at the ski school, MS is much more convenient.  Morning session at ski school starts at 9 am.  The Town lift near Summit Watch, which takes 13 minutes to get up the Mountain, doesnt begin running until 9, so there is no way to get to ski school on time from Summit watch without driving or taking the bus.  While I dont mind taking the bus to restaurants in the evening, it seems like it would be a pain to do with skis in the morning.


----------

